# Unable to burn 2+GB ISO file with Nero



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 16, 2005)

I am Unable to burn ISO file using Nero 6.6 EE.... it give this error

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/3446/untitled8cu.th.jpg

now this is a 2.6 GB ISO image.... i have never burned such big ISO file... althoug smaller 600 MB ISO can writen easyly... now is this file has any problem or problem with Nero??


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 16, 2005)

The file your burning doesnot have any problem it is the limitation of the iso9660 file system.

Even if you try to burn any avi file larger than 2gb you will face same problem...

Regards...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 16, 2005)

> The file your burning doesnot have any problem it is the limitation of the iso9660 file system.



so what is the way around it...


----------



## thrash_metal (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you sure of the limitations ? cause i have many iso images over 4Gb (DVD's) and they do get properly burnt !!!! No probs .


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 16, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> > The file your burning doesnot have any problem it is the limitation of the iso9660 file system.
> 
> 
> 
> so what is the way around it...



You got use udf file format no other go yaar...

Regards...


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 16, 2005)

shivranjan is absolutely right

its the limitation of the iso9660 file

you have to go for the udf file system which is apt

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 16, 2005)

Use ISOBUSTER to extract all files/folders from the .ISO to you hard disk. Or, mount it using Daemon Tools and do the same.

Use Nero to burn these backed up files/folders.

Keith


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 18, 2005)

> Use ISOBUSTER to extract all files/folders from the .ISO to you hard disk. Or, mount it using Daemon Tools and do the same.



its a bOOTable DVD ISO... now if i do extract it then i am afraid that i might not b able to find the boot image to write it as BOOT disk...

PS. Mods pls move it to Softwere TroubleShooting section...


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2005)

Then just use alcolhol 120 to get it into udf.. it sud be easy...and it will still remain bootable


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 19, 2005)

Convert it to udf file system and you will be able to burn the image,using nero.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 19, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> > Use ISOBUSTER to extract all files/folders from the .ISO to you hard disk. Or, mount it using Daemon Tools and do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That complicates things a bit. Like Kniwor said, you could open it with Alcohol and save it to a different format - UDF, Alcohols .MDS. Try burning it with Alcohol.

Keith


----------



## triangle (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,

You can use other burning tool, for example ISO-burner utility. It works great and is free. It is extremely easy to use so you can give it a try
*www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm


----------



## royal (Dec 3, 2006)

I have also faced the same problem twice. However the iso files in my case were not bootable and hence I extracted them with Ultra ISO and burnt them with NERO as data DVD.

In your case however, Alcohol would be a good option 
Or you can also try out Img Burn


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2006)

The thread is well over a year old.


----------

